# Chart of vehicle price increases for two popular models since 1980



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just the Camry and F-150, but it tells a story...


















The WOLF STREET Real-World New-Vehicle Price Index, F-150 XLT & Camry LE, 2023 Models: Ford’s Truck Price Shocker


But Toyota barely raised the price of the Camry. Here are 32 years of real-world price increases compared to the CPI for New Vehicles.



wolfstreet.com


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Retired GM CEO Bob Lutz once claimed the price of high margin trucks and SUVs were going up in price to help finance the R&D for EVs. Could the skyrocketing price of the F-150 be funding the electrified version of that truck?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Pay more just to get the damn truck and more still to feed it all that extra fuel.

People better be earning gold bars with those trucks just to offset the higher acquisition and operating costs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Retired GM CEO Bob Lutz once claimed the price of high margin trucks and SUVs were going up in price to help finance the R&D for EVs. Could the skyrocketing price of the F-150 be funding the electrified version of that truck?


Ford QUIT making cars.
G.M. Only makes the Chevy Malibu.
( Camaro & Corvette)
Ford only makes the Mustang.
Cadillac still builds cars.
Dodge still builds cars, bit only v-6 & V8 large cars.
Lincoln & Buick only offer S.U.V.'s


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uh, you do realize that every new Mark for a model is a new, different car?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Retired GM CEO Bob Lutz once claimed the price of high margin trucks and SUVs were going up in price to help finance the R&D for EVs. Could the skyrocketing price of the F-150 be funding the electrified version of that truck?


Absolutely! This is the result of CAFE standards that force folks who buy gas guzzlers to pay folks who buy gas sippers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Just the Camry and F-150, but it tells a story...
> 
> View attachment 681005
> 
> ...


Please show me where I can buy a New 2022 Toyota Camry for $25,000.00 ?


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Uber can recruit new ants by allowing year 2000 and up vehicles.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Toocutetofail said:


> Uber can recruit new ants by allowing year 2000 and up vehicles.


It's always been a factor in maximum driver supply in US markets. US markets vary between 8, 10, 12 and 15 years. They could expand the age in any market at any point to further reduce one barrier to entry.


----------

